# Umlenkhebel Intense M1



## Dschlenz (25. Oktober 2013)

Hi, ich suche für mein 2001er M1 nen "neuen" Umlenkhebel. Das Problem an meinem vorhandenen Umlenkhebel ist, dass das Gewinde in der untersten Position ausgerissen ist, und ich diese nicht nutzen kann.

Hat evtl noch jemand einen solchen Umlenkhebel irgendwo rumfliegen ? Gerne auch von einem zerstörten Rahmen oder so, Hauptsache der Umlenkhebel ist noch ok. Ich werde diesen Umlenkhebel ohnehin wieder zum Eloxieren geben, also keine Angst wenn Kratzer dran sind. Wichtig ist nur das die Presspassungen der Lager noch ok sind, und die unterste Bohrung/Gewinde keine Macken hat.

Wäre sehr geil wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte... 

Hier mal ein Bild :
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1500090


----------



## iRider (25. Oktober 2013)

Dschlenz schrieb:


> Hi, ich suche für mein 2001er M1 nen "neuen" Umlenkhebel. Das Problem an meinem vorhandenen Umlenkhebel ist, dass das Gewinde in der untersten Position ausgerissen ist, und ich diese nicht nutzen kann.



Du brauchst keinen neuen Unlenkhebel. Du kannst einfach das ausgerissene Gewinde ausbohren, eine längere Schraube verwenden und eine selbstsichernde Mutter draufmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## q_FTS_p (25. Oktober 2013)

Oder einfach mit einem Gewindereparaturset reparieren. Das mit Ausbohren und längere Schraube wär halt mit geringem finanziellem Aufwand erledigt.


----------



## Dschlenz (27. Oktober 2013)

Hmm... Ja Gewindereperatur mit einem Helicoil meimste ? Hab ich bisher noch nicht gemacht, denkt ihr das ist den "dynamischen Lasten" am Umlenkhebel gewachsen ? 
Eigentlich gehts mir erstmal nur um nen Test, weil ich gern wissen würde wie sich das M1 mit 63grad Lenkwinkel fährt. 
Die Lösung mit der längeren Schraube würde zwar funktionieren, passt aber nicht in mein Konzept am M1. Hab mir sehr viel Mühe mit dem Rad gemacht, da würde mich so ne Baumarktlösung ziemlich nerven...
Danke schon mal für die Ideen, hoffe immernoch auf ein Ersatzteil...
Dominik


----------



## q_FTS_p (27. Oktober 2013)

Wenn ich mir das Foto so ansehe, müsste das mit so etwas wie dem Helicoil schon funktionieren. Is ja ziemlich viel Fleisch da. 
Alleine von der Belastbarkeit des neuen Gewindes würd ich mir keine Gedanken machen. Firmen, die solche Gewindereparaturteile anbieten, werben ja meist mit verbesserter Lastverteilung zwischen den Gewindegängen.


----------

